# Habe ein dringendes problem suche treiber für



## wildsoul (4. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

habe ein Problem. Nämlich brennt meine dvd-brenner normale cds aber dvds brennt er nicht, nach 5% bricht er ab...

die Marke von dvd brenner ist: matshita dvd-ram uj 820s

habe gesucht aber kein firmware gefunden, einen habe ich gefunden, aber wenn ich doppelklick mache installiert er nicht...!

ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen!

mfg


----------



## chmee (4. November 2006)

Wenn man  benutzt, daan findet man sehr schnell solche Links wie
http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?download_id=2127, wo auch 3 Firmware-Dateien
findbar sind.

Abgesehen vom Laufwerk kann es auch an anderen Sachen liegen. zB läuft das
Laufwerk im (U)DMA-Modus ? Mit welchen Rohlingen ist es kompatibel, etc..

mfg chmee


----------

